# Keeping Burgers and Dogs warm for a Block Party



## backyardsmokin (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I have been sniffing around and looking at the keeping food warm threads, but I am ending up with more questions than answers.  

My family and I moved into a brand new neighborhood and to get to know our neighbors we decided to attempt a block party this Saturday.  So far everything is going ok, except for that only 6 of the 17 homes RSVP'd.  We plan on keeping the burgers and dogs in our outside fridge and cook them a little at a time as needed.  

To avoid pulling both the smoker and grill around to the front of the house, I have been trying to think of alternative ways to keeps the burgers and dogs moist and warm (and not wrinkled) after they are grilled. 

I picked up some disposable chaffing racks and aluminum pans to keep everything warm.  I also read I can put a bit of water in a slow cooker and keep the hot dogs warm, but then I would have to look at some other way of keeping the burgers warm (i.e. chaffing dish or smoker).

What would you all think the best way to keep everything warm would be?

If I went the chaffing dish route, should I poke holes in the upper pans to allow steam to come up the bottom pan or should I add some type of broth to the upper pans and let the steam from the bottom pan heat up the broth?

Thanks in advance.

Troy


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 23, 2018)

Put the burgers in a separate slow cooker on warm, should work.


----------

